# an example of our local professionals



## tree_beard (Mar 8, 2007)

a prime example of a 'Pruning' in our area (oak 40"dbh)... near the entrance of a country estate i have been groundskeeping. 

more pictures of criminal work coming soon if anyone is interested, though it pains me to look at...


----------



## Fordman99 (Mar 8, 2007)

*Saaadddd*

Looks like some work that Asplundh so graciously performed to the PUC right-of- way across the road from me!!


----------



## oldirty (Mar 8, 2007)

that tree should get a refund for a haircut like that.

and yes more pics please.

at the very least she'll be seasoned when the times comes for the rest of her to come down


oldirty


----------



## Blinky (Mar 8, 2007)

Mother of God! Just cut the thing down and put it out of it's misery.


----------



## lawson's tree s (Mar 8, 2007)

its a shame to see a tree looking like that. bad part is who ever did it probably thinks they did a good job. i wouldnt charge them to put a notch in it and drop it. that way when whoever did it would wonder why did it get taken down.


----------



## l2edneck (Mar 8, 2007)

I would have rather cut it Down for an extra 100usd than leave it like that..

Bet those F.N.G. door knockers are swamped....excuse my lang "A$$?????s"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


edit:The more i look at it makes me wanna puke.....Honestly without the bloody corpse hangin the tree,looks like a Homeowner job.....


----------



## ben14826 (Mar 8, 2007)

What a shame. Just terrible.


----------



## LightningLoader (Mar 9, 2007)

I don't even know anything about trimming trees, but I'd be pissed if I came out of my house and saw this.


----------



## computeruser (Mar 9, 2007)

That's pretty pathetic.

I need to get some pics, but in downtown Eaton Rapids (a small mid-michigan town) they did a number like that down the entirety of main street. All the street trees got topped like that at about 12 feet. Absolutely pathetic.

That kind of treework also appears to be very popular in the greater-Nashville area. Go figure.


----------



## yooper (Mar 9, 2007)

Osama ben loggen has been to your town to eh!


----------



## osb_mail (Mar 9, 2007)

*oh thats bad pruning ?*

I see these kind of things everyday I am starting to think that the way you are suppose to prune . I was looking at my local yellow pages today and one company says they have 30 years experience first service listed is topping . It is really sad to see trees get treated this way but it happens all the time . Homeowners that want safer trees get misguide by people trying to make quick buck and end up with terrible looking trees that get more dangerous with time . At least this site gives me hope that many other people that know a lot about trees can clearly see that this kind of work is bad for trees and people . And also remember if you do this kind of work there is bunch of people from arboristsite that might be waiting around the corner with a camera waiting to publish your work .


----------



## MRCONRAN (Mar 16, 2007)

How about some pic's of what a good job looks like?


----------



## Allbottledup (Mar 16, 2007)

My estimator refuses to sell jobs like that. We have done a few but only to trees that were already topped before and the people will not get removed. I personally think that its looks like complete crap when it grows back. You have big ugly nasty terminal rings that stick out for everyone to see. That type or topping is done alot to people on the islands trees around here.


----------



## begleytree (Mar 16, 2007)

lol, that pic cold have been taken here. where in ohio are you osb? sounds like you looked at my competitors ad, 30 years exp, 40 years old and I know he sat out 8 years
-Ralph


----------



## Ed Roland (Mar 16, 2007)

That thing looks like a Hat Rack!
Hey, Here in my town i compete with a company called Tree Toppers!! I SURE WISH ISA WOULD STEP-UP AND EDUCATE!! A television campaign would be nice.


----------



## osb_mail (Mar 16, 2007)

Hey begleytree I live in newark ohio between columbus and zanesville major education in trees needed here .


----------



## bigtreeguy (Mar 17, 2007)

I just lost an account today from a long time customer who insisted he needed his Cottonwood Tree in the back yard topped. He hired me to shorten the tree years ago and we did some moderate heading that made him feel better. This time he explained that some severe butchering was what he wanted. I tried to educate the man, but he had made up his mind. When I refused to see things his way I was bluntly told that he would no longer need my services. You can't always teach an old horse. His loss.


----------



## osb_mail (Mar 17, 2007)

Yeah customers are always in charge and wow that can drive you crazy trying to educate them.But it is worth it telling someone a simple pruning will cost them less and give better results .


----------



## Ed Roland (Mar 17, 2007)

Big Tree, i hear u dude. I actually compete with a company called Tree Toppers. HAHA, what can u do? ISA could try to advertise and educate.


----------



## Dixie1 (Mar 23, 2007)

*our locals are just as bad*

i took this today as i drove by and about ran off the road. i had to circle back and get a picture. a topped loblolly pine? why???? this won't ever grow back since it is evergreen. poor sucker. and yes, it is worth educating customers the proper way to prune. they have either seen this done in their neighbor's yard or some "tree service" had told them this is what needs to be done. a true professional tree service with some ethics who knows that topping isn't good needs to educate them further. i know i am preaching to the choir, sorry. just frustrating.


----------



## TRYON (Mar 23, 2007)

The power company does that around here, but its the same trees done over and over so they look really bad........some alders around here are 24" in dia but only 15 feet tall......real ugly boogers.......


----------



## begleytree (Mar 23, 2007)

woodweasel said:


> That thing looks like a Hat Rack!
> Hey, Here in my town i compete with a company called Tree Toppers!! I SURE WISH ISA WOULD STEP-UP AND EDUCATE!! A television campaign would be nice.



I had a talk with the YP rep the other day. she had the copy of the last book they did, I looked and saw tree toppers tree service (or close to that) book was out of greenwood SC
-Ralph


----------



## Ed Roland (Mar 23, 2007)

begleytree said:


> I had a talk with the YP rep the other day. she had the copy of the last book they did, I looked and saw tree toppers tree service (or close to that) book was out of greenwood SC
> -Ralph



Thats them. The name says it all!


----------



## begleytree (Mar 23, 2007)

isn't that something, small world, no?
-Ralph


----------



## Ed Roland (Mar 23, 2007)

begleytree said:


> isn't that something, small world, no?
> -Ralph



Yes Sir, its a small world, but i would'nt want t paint it.


----------



## TheMDTreeman (Mar 24, 2007)

horrible, when people do that they should have there arms cut off at the elbow, maybe they could see how it feels, shame this is allowed, I will upload a pic soon, I know where a whole street looks like that here in Ohio


----------



## stevenson (Mar 27, 2007)

*more butchery*

Hey Tree_Beard - has that 'colleague' of yours been visiting Leicestershire?


----------



## woodchux (Mar 28, 2007)

Have a look at these beauties.


----------



## Dixie1 (Mar 29, 2007)

gasp! not only did they get topped, but they didn't even cut properly and let the bark rip down the branches. yuck.


----------



## Ed Roland (Mar 29, 2007)

The customer paid for that? Maybe it was a pre-emtive strike. That Pyrus ssp. was going to fail anyway!


----------



## Dixie1 (Mar 29, 2007)

at least let is fail with dignity and on its own terms


----------



## Ed Roland (Mar 29, 2007)

Dixie1 said:


> at least let is fail with dignity and on its own terms



 The ice or winds terms.  

Maybe these landscape pears would perform better if @ the nursery they took the time to scaffold branch them!?


----------



## Dixie1 (Apr 3, 2007)

yea, they are terrible trees. here is a bradford pear that split in the middle of the day, no wind or anything. this is right in the middle of a college campus. luckily, it fell apart when classes were in session. that could have been really bad, really bad.


----------



## Dixie1 (Apr 3, 2007)

nevermind it won't let me load it. i have loaded a lot of pictures, but it won't let me load this one. oh well, it was a good one. the pear was about 30 foot tall by 20 foot wide and split down the middle right in front of a building entrance.


----------

